

Microsoft's video accidentally reveals that they have only ~200k servers - gaika
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20080812/microsoft-enviroment-video-reveals-server-numbers-power/

======
cperciva
Here's an interesting statistic: Based on 148357 servers consuming 72500 kW of
power, Microsoft's average server is using 488 W of power at any point -- so
clearly Microsoft is not following Google's approach of using smaller servers
which each draw 200W or less.

Is the Windows kernel better at using large boxes than the linux kernel? Is
Microsoft worse at managing clusters than Google? I'm sure there's _some_
reason why Microsoft uses fewer more powerful servers while Google uses more
less powerful servers.

~~~
riferguson
It's not clear from the video, but the utility power number probably includes
environmental stuff like cooling and lights. Just dividing one number by the
other isn't going to give you the size of the power supply for each machine.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Environmental control is one of the largest power sucks of a data center. It's
part of why data center space is so expensive per square foot.

------
gaika
Does it mean that google still has less than 1M?

